# Do fish ever itch? (And NOT have Ich?)



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just got 4 Dwarf Fire Gouramis on Friday night - 1 male and 3 females.

Everyone is fine and dandy and they are mixing in nicely with their tank mates (Harley's and Julii's.)

The male has no white spots or any other visible signs of Ich, but I've seen him (twice since Friday) swim by the drift wood and 'itch' his side as he goes by it.

He's eating like normal, pooping (as far as I know, lol) and interacting like normal. 

So, do fish ever get an itch like we do and use their surroundings to scratch it? (Just wondering, since he has no signs of Ich...)

Thanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Believe it or not yes they do. But if they start doing it a lot, be prepared to deal with the problem. It will ether be ich or some other external parasite.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I was thinking of this, when I saw my Platys occasionally bouncing on leaves...

My guess is that they were trying to clean up after themselves. *r2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, there is more than 1 extrenal parasite. Even high amounts of ammonia can cause a fish to "itch".


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks!

Well.... it's not "high" but it's definitely not good! (.25ppm - keeping an eye on it and will do a PWC if it gets any higher. Will do one regardless, before we leave for the weekend!)

Another cute thing they do: swim sideways to get between slim areas! Hilarious! They keep going between rocks and other tight places, and they go totally sideways to do it! So cute!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Holly,I would be on the lookout for velvet too,just as a precaution.Fish do get itchy like we do,but it wouldnt hurt to look,just in case.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I can't say if they itch but it does appear they have a whole lot of problems with the scratching part.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I haven't noticed anymore 'scratching' tonight. One female died, but I think it was from an ammonia spike (was at .50ppm tonight) and then a drastic emergency 60% water change.


----------

